# Prix US iPod 4G



## dillinger (23 Août 2004)

Salut  j'aimerais que l'un de vous me donne en m'expliquant les details de calcul a quel prix TTC en EUROS revient l'achat d'un ipod 4G à New-York pour ensuite le ramener a Paris.
Perso je trouve 262 euros. erreur ?
Merci.


----------



## Euclid (23 Août 2004)

Ben sachant que l'iPod 4G est vendu réspectivement 299$ pour le 20Go et 399$ pour le 40Go, tu fait le calcul avec 1$=0.823¤ donc sa donne :

- 246¤ pour le 20Go
- 329¤ pour le 40Go


----------



## iouze (23 Août 2004)

Ne pas oublier d'ajouter les taxes locales (qui s'élève à 25,79$ si tu l'achète à l'Apple Store de New York)

Donc cout total = 324,79 $ (en date du 28/07/04)   

Attention l'Ipod n'est pas livré avec le cable adaptateur au format des prises européennes (c'est un cable standard à 2 ¤ j'ai récupérer un vieux cable qui trainait à la maison, il est noir mais bon on fait avec).

Pour le prix en Euros je te dirais lorsque je recevrais mon relevè de compte et le débit sur ma CB


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Août 2004)

Ne pas oublier la commission prise par la banque dans cas d'un paiement par CB (qui est conseillé étant donné qu'en général il y a une assurance associée).

Ma banque prélève 2,90% du montant + 0,80¤.

Après comme cela a été dit, c'est Droit de douane + Taux de change $/¤ * prix Ipod


----------



## dillinger (24 Août 2004)

ouai iouze ca m'intereserai de savoir combien t'as été débité  . Car en fait j'hesite entre le prendre sur l' apple store education francais ou de me le faire ramener de NYC mais je sais pas si ca vaut vraiment le coup... 
Au fait si je le commande sur education a votre avis ca mets combien de temps a arriver.???


----------



## Ti-er (24 Août 2004)

J'ai commandé mon 4G sur l'apple store le 19 juillet et je l'ai recue le 12 aout sachant que j'ai payé par chèque ce qui est plus long que par CB je pense que ca doit mettre  15 jours a arriver par CB...


Voila


----------



## iouze (24 Août 2004)

Dillinger, mon Ipod 20Go a été payé avec une carte AmEx par un ami qui se sert de cette carte pour ces frais de déplacements, danc dans mon cas je ne pense pas qu'il y aura de frais de change (en tout cas j'espère car c'était un peu le but de la manip). En revanche, le taux de change sera celui du jour du bébit (qui est différé) je pense. 
Reponse pour ma part à la fin du mois.

Petite remarque au passage pour ceux qui hésite entre lez mini et le 20 Go, j'ai déjà dépassé les 8 Go avec un peu plus de la moitiée de ma cdthèque (encodée en AAC 160 Kbps) soit 142 albums pour être précis.

Quel pieds la lecture aléatoire, je redécouvre des disques que j'avais oubliés.


----------



## Cam (24 Août 2004)

J'ai commandé mon iBook le 14/08 sue l'apple store avec ma CB et je l'ai recu chez moi tout bien emballé le 19/08. C vraiment très rapide


----------



## L.Ferré (25 Août 2004)

J'ai reçu mon IPOD 4G 20 en 4/5 jours aussi, ca va vite, et APPLE va même me rembourser la différence avec le prix "étudiant" que j'avais pas vu lors de ma commande


----------

